

I predict Spotify will release a mp3 player within 2 years - dawilster
http://wporter.com/post/42016096558/spotify-need-to-release-their-own-mp3-player

======
andrewmunsell
The hardware business isn't exactly easy to get into, and the iPod Touch
(iPhone, and iPad too) can already play Spotify offline...

~~~
dawilster
Hmm, you may be right but how long is it until an offline spotify optimised
device is released. I could easily see on of these things popping up on
kickstarter.

